

France's TV5Monde 'hit by Islamic State Hackers' - DangerousPie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32229152

======
DangerousPie
Struggling to find a better source for this, but German news reports say that
not only their website but also their actual TV channels have been down for
hours now:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zeit.de%2Fdigital%2F2015-04%2Fcyberangriff-
is-sender&edit-text=)

